# Terry Mayhugh's V-12 Merlin



## mayhugh1 (Aug 23, 2017)

Here are a few photos of the finished build. - Terry

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tOUQt5fem0[/ame]


----------



## michael-au (Aug 24, 2017)

Amazing work well done, will be nice to se it running


----------



## Buchanan (Aug 24, 2017)

Absolutely stunning. 
 A beautiful kinetic art container holding thousands of hours of accurate careful planing and labor.

Buchanan


----------



## kiwi2 (Aug 24, 2017)

Wow. That is truly amazing. Any chance of a video of it running?

Alan C.


----------



## johnny1320 (Aug 24, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lw-6he7qFY[/ame]

Awesome job as usual Terry


----------



## crankshafter (Aug 24, 2017)

Terry.
Have been following your build-log from the beginning (in the background) and it have been a plessure.
And seams like a "easy" starter. But what was the issue with the sudden stop??
CS


----------



## mayhugh1 (Aug 24, 2017)

crankshafter said:


> Terry.
> Have been following your build-log from the beginning (in the background) and it have been a plessure.
> And seams like a "easy" starter. But what was the issue with the sudden stop??
> CS


CS,

I seem to have a signature screw-up that I've applied to the last three engines that I've built. Regardless of all the care and pre-testing that I do, I always manage to plant a problem in one of the distributors that allows the rotor or timing disk to drift out of phase with the crankshaft. This time, a pinch bushing that I machined for the starboard distributor ended up a bit too short and allowed both the rotor and trigger disk to slip. In the run in the video, the starboard cylinder bank was firing only ten to twenty percent of the time. The abrupt end to that run occurred when the timing finally moved so much that the engine backfired through the carburetor. - Terry


----------



## minh-thanh (Aug 24, 2017)

It really is a masterpiece of technical ! :thumbup:


----------



## RonC9876 (Aug 26, 2017)

Terry: I am hoping the hurricane isn't affecting you guys too much. I heard that the power was off for two days for some people in your area. Keep that Merlin high and dry. Stay safe. Best of luck. Ron


----------



## mayhugh1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Ron,
Thanks for your concern - we were very lucky. We got only some 40 mph wind gusts and about 6 inches of rain. There are a few road closures and light to moderate flooding in our area, but nothing like Houston and some of the coastal cities experienced. Unfortunately, it isn't nearly over for a few of them. Some have gotten 24 inches of rain, and another 24 inches is coming over the next three or four days. We just got back from getting groceries at Walmart. You can tell which of their suppliers are located in the affected areas from the completely empty shelves.- Terry
Terry


----------

